# [SOLVED]HELP! VERY old nfs client needs to connect to server

## milamontagne

Hi. Its been along time since i built a gentoo system (back when stage 1 installs were listed in the handbook) and i'm working on a gentoo system to support an old dos system (Its nostalgia, so no matter how many times i tell myself to walk away i cant so it)

My prolbem is I'm useing the last and possibly best nfs client for dos, Tsoft's Nfs client for dos. I cant use

samba/cifs on the system because conventional memory is at a premium. If theres another one out there that anyone thinks might work better, plz let me know.

Anyway, it appears that the client is trying to talk to portmap because i get this error:

get_port: error during portmapper lookup for pcnfsdv2 service

get_port: error during portmapper lookup for pcnfsdv1 service

Ive read in another thread that nfs-utils block portmap, but i'm not sure as if its needed or how i would go about emergeing it without breaking my currrent system.

I'm assumeing its trying for nfsv2, but i cant be sure because, for some reason, syslog-ng isnt really logging nfs, except in /var/log/messages where i get the following:

Apr 27 23:01:01 OLDTIMES rpc.idmapd[3446]: nfsdreopen: Opening '/proc/net/rpc/nfs4.nametoid/channel' failed: errno 2 (No such file or directory)

Apr 27 23:01:01 OLDTIMES rpc.idmapd[3446]: nfsdreopen: Opening '/proc/net/rpc/nfs4.idtoname/channel' failed: errno 2 (No such file or directory)

Apr 27 23:01:02 OLDTIMES rpc.mountd[3774]: Version 1.2.3 starting

Apr 27 23:01:02 OLDTIMES sm-notify[3785]: Version 1.2.3 starting

Apr 27 23:01:02 OLDTIMES sm-notify[3785]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!

Which i'm assumeing is the support for nfsv4, which is not used and not needed. I can get a list of the

exports from the client (DOS) and there's an option to disable authentication(in the client), which ive tried. 

I'm useing the most current versions of everything on the server, if that helps

Please help!   :Sad:   :Sad: Last edited by milamontagne on Sun Jul 10, 2011 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

i thought that "mount -o nolock" shouldn't use a portmapping mechanism. Of course that is a client setting and i don't know if such an option exist on the dos client!?

HTH, cheers

----------

## milamontagne

unfortunately, such an option dosent exist on the dos client. Ive gotten the nfs for dos client to actually mount the drive, but i cant read to or write from the nfs share

the logs on the server are showing nothing...at all

I believe it *might* need portmap, i'm unsure as to how to use portmap instead of rpcbind

----------

## salahx

Actually the problem doesn't seem related to rpcbind/portmap. The issue seems to be a missing RPC service, in this case rpc.pcnfsd. The above lines are the DOS client trying to access that service. The PC-NFS protocol it has 2 versions - the client tries version 2 first and when it can't find it tries version 1. Unlike SMB, NFS has no concept of username/password - it relies on IP address and user ID's. IF the IP is trusted, it'll believe whatever the client tells it. So the PC-NFS protocol is an extension that allows DOS client (that have no concept of users), allows one to "log in" like SMB. 

Now exactly how the client falls back if it can't contact that service i'm not sure. This particular RPC service hasn't existing in Linux for over 15 years, if ever. - so if you really need this daemon, you're going to have to implement it yourself (or get someone else to). Note Windows Service for Unix DOES contain a PC NFSD server if you need somewhere to start.

----------

## milamontagne

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately, while trying to get this old dos machine to connect in the manner i need it to appers to be impossible

I'm forced into useing the novell dos client to run a certain piece of software (a vnc server) I hoped i could

use nfs in some way, but it appears its pretty much impossible - even ueing the other nfs software (XFS for dos)

wont work

alas, poor dos, you went down with all guns blareing :SNIFF: 

BUt i digress. Again, thanks for replying.

----------

## milamontagne

Update: I've found a recent pcnfsd source, but its for suse:

http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/opensuse/11.4/i586/linux_pcnfsd2-1.6-643.1.i586.html

unfortunately, i cant get it to compile.

my adventures are listed in a new post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885852-highlight-pcnfsd2.html

----------

## milamontagne

update. AS it turns out, if you dont need to authenticate (IE your /etc/exports exports the share to world) it works

just fine. On the dos box, the fstab file must use the auth=none option with this setup

I'm working on getting rpc.pcnfd to compile as per my other post.

I hope this helps out some poor soul trying to keep dos functional for a little while longer  :Razz: 

----------

## h017ah

I know this is a very old thread, but it keeps getting in my google results, so I'll just add these tidbits:

My /etc/nfs.conf looks like this:

```
[nfsd]

vers2=on

vers3=off

vers4=off

vers4.1=off

vers4.2=off

udp=on
```

udp is important, tsofts ntp client uses udp.

And to get support for pcnfsd2, you can use this ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/340953?id=340953

----------

## lost+found

 *h017ah wrote:*   

> My /etc/nfs.conf looks like this:
> 
> ```
> [nfsd]
> 
> ...

 

My NFSv2 on the server side stopped working (just for an old Android tablet using busybox). Can't remember I ever had this file, but now it's fixed.

Thanks a lot for posting!

----------

